
Twilio: Covid-19: Best Practices for Public Health Crisis Communications - maerF0x0
https://www.twilio.com/blog/coronavirus-communications-best-practices
======
maerF0x0
> We invite government agencies, health organizations, and NGO first
> responders to reach out to Twilio at coronavirus@twilio.com for more
> information about how an omnichannel approach to communications can aid
> their efforts to combat the spread of COVID-19 and ensure that citizens have
> access to information they need, when and where they need it most. We’re
> here to help.

